

Literate programming tools for F# - kvb
http://tomasp.net/blog/fsharp-literate-programming.aspx

======
kvb
I'm surprised that Tomas's idea of generating tooltips in HTML hasn't caught
on in other language communities, but perhaps it's just not widely known. Of
course, it's especially useful in a language like F#, where type inference
means that there's a lot of available information hiding beneath the surface
of the code.

